

Quitting over decline in quality - exo_duz
http://robinjulius.com/2014/12/10/quitting-over-decline-in-quality/

======
onion2k
If you're fastidious about code quality then working in a startup that doesn't
have a huge runway of cash in the bank is the wrong place for you. Sometimes
you _have_ to compromise what you're making in order to keep your head above
water - "Done is better than perfect" to use the appropriate startup adage. If
the money isn't there then the quality of the code won't matter. You can
always go back and improve quality when things are better.

As a developer rather than a founder you need to ask for as much transparency
as possible. Your job is to spend the appropriate amount of time on a feature
to make something that works and is " _sufficiently high quality_ "; the
founders job is to give you enough information necessary to make that decision
(or to make that decision for you if they're technically capable).

~~~
exo_duz
That's so true.

Down and dirty and out the door may be the only solution when you're a startup
because they need to get money in the door.

" _Sufficient high quality_ " was not in question ever as they just needed to
get code out of the door and if the solution required you to do the worst hack
then so be it.

Shouldn't there be a fine balance between these?

